# Any means of accessing Tivo recordings remotely via web?



## techman41973 (Apr 9, 2005)

I travel often and would like to be able to grab recorded shows on my Tivo from my travel location via my laptop connected to the internet.
It would be great if I there was a hack that would automatically compress my shows to a smaller size and act as an FTP server, so I can log in and transfer them to my latop at a remote location. My Tivo is already connected to my wireless network at home. Does anyone know of an existing hack to do this?


----------



## StanSimmons (Jun 10, 2000)

http://www.slingbox.com/go/slingbox

Slingbox Solo $180
Slingbox Pro $300

lets you stream shows remotely. This is the easiest to setup and use, but doesn't work if you don't have a good internet connection (like on a plane.)


----------



## StanSimmons (Jun 10, 2000)

http://code.google.com/p/kmttg/

kmttg can automatically pull shows from S2/S3/Premier boxes and convert them to mpg or (with post processing) mp4. It is pretty flexible about post processing.

You can then setup your own ftp server using something like FileZilla server. http://filezilla-project.org/


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Maybe take a look at kmttg? You could use that to automatically download and transcode the shows you want (barring any copy-protection, of course) and then you'd have them on your server to download.

_edit:_ Stan beat me while typing.


----------



## asantaga-1 (Nov 12, 2004)

Hi there,

I used to use etivo to do exactly this. Basically it downloads what you want in advance, then recodes it to a format suitable for streaming and voila.. however
- its pretty much abandonware , the website is down but I do still have a copy if you want it.
- most of the time when I used it I recoded and then downloaded what I wanted to watch..

other solutions might work better (given etivo is abandonware)


----------

